# Changing My Avy Info



## WildWon (Jun 25, 2008)

How does one change the text under an avatar? I thought i read it was at 300 posts, and as you can see i'm at 301 (if its 500, well, damn, but at least i'd know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Thanks!


----------



## Calafas (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it's 500?


----------



## WildWon (Jun 25, 2008)

And there in lies my sorrow


----------



## Calafas (Jun 25, 2008)

I *think*, i'm not sure though, as you can see, i'm very far away from even 300.


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

It's 500...


----------



## WildWon (Jun 25, 2008)

Damnit, sonova, fuck, DAMN. 

...ok, 197 left. Almost...

And i have such grand plans for that :\


----------



## Calafas (Jun 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's 500...



And there confirms your sorrows.


----------



## Dominator (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool so i'll post more!!!! i want to put a certain secret text


----------



## Calafas (Jun 25, 2008)

I need to post *alot* more to get there


----------



## The Teej (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, you've made 300+ posts in just 3 months, I'm sure 500 will be easily attainable! I've always noticed it's easier to post more when you know more people


----------



## WildWon (Jun 25, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Well, you've made 300+ posts in just 3 months, I'm sure 500 will be easily attainable! I've always noticed it's easier to post more when you know more people



Haha that is true. Or if you're hustling to get to a number (such as 300... and now 500), you'll be a bit more helpful in question forums... and you'll stay out of the testing area a little more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alright, here's to the next hundred mark. (i set my tasks in increments, so i can pass them quicker and it makes me think i'm doing better heh)

EDIT: I'd SO be in the 1000's club if it weren't for the testing area.


----------



## Minox (Jun 25, 2008)

Posting to get a certain amount of posts is kinda sad...


----------



## WildWon (Jun 25, 2008)

So why is there a post counter? And why would they offer special abilities after you hit a certain number? Its incentive.

Because YOU don't care about the specials, doesn't mean its sad that someone else might.

As well, its also directing people to other areas of the boards. Otherwise, i'd only post in the testing area, and i'd have 15 posts under my belt


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 25, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=20171


----------

